# Pricing



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

What is the going price to install paddle fans??


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

not nearly enough information provided to give a quote.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

What do you need to know??? Fan boxes are already installed ,9 foot ceiling ,HO supplying fans.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Paging B4T! Paging B4T!

Going rate question in the residential electrical forum.

B4T to the residential electrical forum!:laughing:


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

I just don't want to charge to much .I think about $60.00 a fan .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

doogie said:


> What is the going price to install paddle fans??



I recently charged a days labor to change an existing fan in a_ 'great room'* _which required 4 sets of staging to get to



**great room* 

re; a huge room with a vaulted ceiling often 30 or more feet to the peak wasting more room and heat than the average sane home uses annually insisted upon by folks who'll argue over paper or plastic 'til the cows come home.....

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doogie said:


> I just don't want to charge to much .I think about $60.00 a fan .





So you would drive to a location, install one fan, leave and collect $60.00?


I think that is crazy low.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> I recently charged a days labor to change an existing fan in a_ 'great room'* _which required 4 sets of staging to get to
> 
> 
> 
> ...





doogie said:


> I think about $60.00 a fan .


Same thing right?


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

This why I am asking the question . Some guys in my company charge like $80.00 or more for 9foot ceiling and $200.00 for high (14 foot ladder) great room .


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I charge no less than $180 per ceiling fan replacement or install with existing box on a standard 7-9' ceiling. If it's a paddle fan like I'm thinking, they are usually used on higher ceilings so it would be closer to $280. If it is one of the paddle fans with dual mounts (one motor side, one balance side), it would be closer to $350.

So on a 9' ceiling, a single mount fan (paddle fan or regular style), it would be $180.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Goldagain said:


> Same thing right?



By Vermont standards yes Goldone

i'm considering a ladder charge as it's been an awful chore getting the dang holstien thru traffic with it.....








~CS~


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I charge 250 to change the box and install the fan.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doogie said:


> This why I am asking the question . Some guys in my company charge like $80.00 or more for 9foot ceiling and $200.00 for high (14 foot ladder) great room .


Forget about the other guys, they are not you.

What are your costs to do the job?


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Only me doing the job.Gas and wear and tear on vehicle .Just some guys hear how much I charge and get angry .Say I am to low . And thanks for everyone's answer .


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

doogie said:


> Only me doing the job.Gas and wear and tear on vehicle .Just some guys hear how much I charge and get angry .Say I am to low . And thanks for everyone's answer .


Are you licensed? Insured?
What about your medical insurance, retirement, all the tools that you have and will have to replace
There are so may other cost beside gas and wear and tear


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Side job:whistling2:


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> Side job:whistling2:


Yes side work


----------



## usair1 (Mar 31, 2013)

$59.99


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

$59.97 ....cash only, no tax :thumbsup:


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Celtic said:


> $59.97 ....cash only, no tax :thumbsup:


Why no tax


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

doogie said:


> Why no tax


'cause the the price is $59.97....the HO saves even more money because I am not going to pay the tax either.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

doogie said:


> I just don't want to charge to much .I think about $60.00 a fan .


For that price.. I would stay home and post on ET.. :thumbup:


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

B4T said:


> For that price.. I would stay home and post on ET.. :thumbup:


Ok but what would it take get you out of the house?? And I will tape up the wire nuts


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

B4T said:


> For that price.. I would stay home and post on ET.. :thumbup:


Really? 

Double standard much?

If you charged more than that going rate I would call the FBI and HOMELAND SECURITY and report you as a domestic terrorist for charging more than me.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I feel sorry for you legitimate resi contractors that have to compete with morons like this each day. Keep low balling contractors and brining the trade down doogie, maybe someday nobody will be legitimate, and it can be a huge free for all of throat cutting.... Oh yea I forgot its already turned into that.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

dawgs said:


> I feel sorry for you legitimate resi contractors that have to compete with morons like this each day. Keep low balling contractors and brining the trade down doogie, maybe someday nobody will be legitimate, and it can be a huge free for all of throat cutting.... Oh yea I forgot its already turned into that.


I do work for a legitimate company 40 hours a week .sometimes 50 hours .and my company wired the house I am installing these fans . And have no problem with me doing side work .I don't want to low ball anybody .But don't to over charge the homeowner .this why I asked the question .sorry to offend any one .


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

doogie said:


> I do work for a legitimate company 40 hours a week .sometimes 50 hours .and my company wired the house I am installing these fans . And have no problem with me doing side work .I don't want to low ball anybody .But don't to over charge the homeowner .this why I asked the question .sorry to offend any one .


Why do you even need to side job if you work 40-50 hrs a week? I could see if you were cut back on hours and needed to feed your family. But your not.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

dawgs said:


> Why do you even need to side job if you work 40-50 hrs a week? I could see if you were cut back on hours and needed to feed your family. But your not.


I don't make what ever people think I do .have not had a raise in pay in six years .and my wife is not working .so any extra will help.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Every time people ask me what i do for a living i say im an electrician and i dont do side jobs.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

doogie said:


> I do work for a legitimate company 40 hours a week .sometimes 50 hours .and my company wired the house I am installing these fans . And have no problem with me doing side work .I don't want to low ball anybody .But don't to over charge the homeowner .this why I asked the question .sorry to offend any one .


Then you are stealing from your employer. If I found out, you'd be fired.


----------



## usair1 (Mar 31, 2013)

So what happens if you get hurt while installing these fans?


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> Then you are stealing from your employer. If I found out, you'd be fired.


They know that we do side work .but must be on are own time .Can not use the truck .do not do any side work before HO move in.the owner of the company will even order supplies if you need them .


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Dumb owner.


----------



## usair1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> Dumb owner.


 probably pays low wages


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Charge a hundred bucks a fan cash, and get on with life.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not against side jobs per se, but I would NEVER think of working on the property of one of my company's customers.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

usair1 said:


> probably pays low wages


Why has this question turn in to a pissing match . Just asked a question isn't that what forums are for?To ask questions and to meet people in the same trade.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

doogie said:


> Why has this question turn in to a pissing match . Just asked a question isn't that what forums are for?To ask questions and to meet people in the same trade.



Everyone here knows best and everyone else is wrong. If you can embrace that you'll be fine. If not, cut your losses and move on. :laughing: Also, most of the guys are full of it. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Because there are electricians on this forum whom you may be stealing work from. Electricians that have all the overhead of running a business and cannot compete with an unlicensed, uninsured side jobber asking for advice. Many of such electricians on this site reside in your state.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> I'm not against side jobs per se, but I would NEVER think of working on the property of one of my company's customers.


After there move in are they still a customer?maybe just warranty work right .they can call any body .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> Then you are stealing from your employer. If I found out, you'd be fired.


What does the business _own_ that the employee is stealing?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

You know the argument. You may not buy the argument, but you know it.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> Because there are electricians on this forum whom you may be stealing work from. Electricians that have all the overhead of running a business and cannot compete with an unlicensed, uninsured side jobber asking for advice. Many of such electricians on this site reside in your state.


I get that but most of what .Most of the side work I do is little things hang fans ,change fixtures .How many company's will go hang two fans in a house .But I could be wrong.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> You know the argument. You may not buy the argument, but you know it.


No I don't. Enlighten me.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> What does the business own that the employee is stealing?


Thank you


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

doogie said:


> I get that but most of what .Most of the side work I do is little things hang fans ,change fixtures .How many company's will go hang two fans in a house .But I could be wrong.


About 99% of resi service companies will. Thats who.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

doogie said:


> I get that but most of what .Most of the side work I do is little things hang fans ,change fixtures .How many company's will go hang two fans in a house .But I could be wrong.


Seriously?



480sparky said:


> No I don't. Enlighten me.


If you have had a good relationship with the customer, they will call you back. But, if the customer solicits an employee of that company to do work at a lesser rate because they like the work that was done, that employee is, in essence, stealing work from his employer. 

Believe this or not, but a place I worked for got drug into court for a side jobber. The guy worked for us and wired up a paint spray booth for his neighbor/buddy. Well, he didn't have the correct fuses at the time, so the genius installed copper plumbing pipe for a temp fix. The next day, the "fuses" blew straight out of the disco...did some serious damage. He called our company (the employer of the side jobber) requested an emergency service call. Then he refused to pay the bill because he was our employee. This went all the way to court. We ended up winning, but there is a cost to that.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

doogie said:


> I get that but most of what .Most of the side work I do is little things hang fans ,change fixtures .How many company's will go hang two fans in a house .But I could be wrong.


As long as you have the proper licensing and insurance (if required) then you have as much right to the work as anyone else.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

dawgs said:


> About 99% of resi service companies will. Thats who.


So I am wrong for doing side work ?To make some extra money oIr let homeowners get some handyman to do it?


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

My company does not meet the homeowner.That is all done by the builder.There just get a folder with company names and numbers for warranty work .


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

doogie said:


> My company does not meet the homeowner.That is all done by the builder.There just get a folder with company names and numbers for warranty work .


How did they contact you for this side work then? Coincidence?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> ........
> If you have had a good relationship with the customer, they will call you back. But, if the customer solicits an employee of that company to do work at a lesser rate because they like the work that was done, that employee is, in essence, stealing work from his employer. .......


Seriously?

If I see an ad for something at WalMart and buy it, does WalMart own me? I cannot go to KMart or Target? Am I forever forbidden from buying a Chevy because I own a Ford right now?

If you have an employee that does side work for someone who is your customer, he is not stealing from you. The business do not own the customer. People are free to hire whoever they want to.... including someone's employee. It's call a _Free Enterprise_. One can hire whoever they want, and one can work for whoever they want.

Of course, part of Free Enterprise means you are free to fire an employee for any reason, including doing side work for a customer of yours. But the fact still remains: the employee is not stealing from his employer. If you truly believe this, then call the cops and try to have him arrested.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> How did they contact you for this side work then? Coincidence?


Working in another house on the job site .And walked up and ask if I Would hang to fans.I take there number and call them on my own time .


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

You are completely correct. And that is the other side of the argument.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Seriously?
> 
> If I see an ad for something at WalMart and buy it, does WalMart own me? I cannot go to KMart or Target? Am I forever forbidden from buying a Chevy because I own a Ford right now?
> 
> ...


I don't agree with you on one point. If a customer uses a company and then the customer asked the employee who turned up to do the work if he could do the work on the side, maybe at a cheaper rate, then the employee is stealing, even if it's future work.
If the customer called someone out of the phone book and found a cheaper rate, then that's fair game.
Not sure what the OP's situation is but I'm leaning towards I wouldn't want this happening in my company


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Auselect said:


> I don't agree with you on one point. If a customer uses a company and then the customer asked the employee who turned up to do the work if he could do the work on the side, maybe at a cheaper rate, then the employee is stealing, even if it's future work.
> If the customer called someone out of the phone book and found a cheaper rate, then that's fair game.
> Not sure what the OP's situation is but I'm leaning towards I wouldn't want this happening in my company


I do not offer to do side work on service calls .


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

doogie said:


> I do not offer to do side work on service calls .


You were working on site (according to your words) and someone offered you work and you took it. 

I'm not saying you are wrong for doing side work. I've done it. Just about everyone here has done it. But the fact is, it's not really smart. One mistake, or one perceived mistake can ruin your and/or someone else's lives.

The real problem I have is that you are doing it at the possible expense of your company. I have been asked while I was on a job if I do side work. Every time I said no and gave them a business card. You are an employee, your main job is to make your company money.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> I do not offer to do side work on service calls .


But were you not next door working for your bosses company and they came out and asked you if you would hang the fans?
At least that's what you wrote in your previous post.
They obviously saw your bosses truck/van

If that's the case then yeah, your getting side work on your bosses time from his good name, that's stealing in my book. Why not ask your boss tomorrow and see what he thinks?
If you don't ask him then you probably know its morally wrong so stop doing it, if not and he doesn't care then good luck to you.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Auselect said:


> ........ but I'm leaning towards I wouldn't want this happening in my company


And you're still certainly free to fire someone for doing so. But they're still aren't stealing anything.

Again... call the cops and see how far you get when you demand to press charges.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

I was in a different house on the same job site .And homeowner came and asked. I don't offer If i am in the homeowners house doing service work .If they ask at that time I tell them to call the company .


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

480sparky said:


> And you're still certainly free to fire someone for doing so. But they're still aren't stealing anything.
> 
> Again... call the cops and see how far you get when you demand to press charges.


Would you fire the OP in this case?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Auselect said:


> Would you fire the OP in this case?


That's not a question you can legitimately answer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Auselect said:


> Would you fire the OP in this case?


On the basis of theft? No.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Auselect said:


> But were you not next door working for your bosses company and they came out and asked you if you would hang the fans?
> At least that's what you wrote in your previous post.
> They obviously saw your bosses truck/van
> 
> ...


My boss know I so do side work .and has no problem with it .Has even order supplies for me .all he asks for is to pay for the supplies we get.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> I was in a different house on the same job site .And homeowner came and asked. I don't offer If i am in the homeowners house doing service work .If they ask at that time I tell them to call the company .


Your not making any sense, you just said you don't offer side work on service calls, but in this post you did...

Again, will you ask your boss tomorrow about him having any objections to you doing this side job??


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

480sparky said:


> On the basis of theft? No.


No, on the basis of how he was getting his side work... Would you let him go?


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Auselect said:


> Your not making any sense, you just said you don't offer side work on service calls, but in this post you did...
> 
> Again, will you ask your boss tomorrow about him having any objections to you doing this side job??


Mostly I wire houses and do finals .not much service work .And again my boss (owner of the company knows )


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> My boss know I so do side work .and has no problem with it .Has even order supplies for me .all he asks for is to pay for the supplies we get.


Side work is one thing, the fact that one of his customers asked you to do the side work while you were on his clock, working for him, does he know that?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Auselect said:


> No, on the basis of how he was getting his side work... Would you let him go?


If I had proof of his using company time to obtain the work, then yes.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Auselect said:


> Side work is one thing, the fact that one of his customers asked you to do the side work while you were on his clock, working for him, does he know that?


All I do is get there number .and call later on my own time .


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> All I do is get there number .and call later on my own time .


I wouldnt want you as an employee then, I call it stealing, maybe that want hold up in a court of law but your meant to work for me when I'm paying you to. If you drive my trucks and wear my shirts with my company logo, anyone that asks you about work during that time, I should have first right of refusal.
What your doing is wrong, btw, $60 to hang a fan is probably too much for you, charge them your hourly wage.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> All I do is get there number .and call later on my own time .


Why are you splitting hairs then for? You, I and deepcover are essentially saying the same thing...well same result...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Auselect said:


> I wouldnt want you as an employee then, I call it stealing, maybe that want hold up in a court of law but your meant to work for me when I'm paying you to. If you drive my trucks and wear my shirts with my company logo, anyone that asks you about work during that time, I should have first right of refusal.
> What your doing is wrong, btw, $60 to hang a fan is probably too much for you, charge them your hourly wage.


But he doesn't work for you so it doesn't matter.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Auselect said:


> I wouldnt want you as an employee then, I call it stealing, maybe that want hold up in a court of law but your meant to work for me when I'm paying you to. If you drive my trucks and wear my shirts with my company logo, anyone that asks you about work during that time, I should have first right of refusal.
> What your doing is wrong, btw, $60 to hang a fan is probably too much for you, charge them your hourly wage.


In new home wiring who is the customer ?the homeowner or the builder? Ok I am wrong for the way I get said side work .who buys the tools you use ?Does the company ?I buy all the tools I have .


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> But he doesn't work for you so it doesn't matter.


Your right, maybe I miss the point of a forum.
I'm going to bed, you guys hash it out, I've said my piece.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

Auselect said:


> Your right, maybe I miss the point of a forum.
> I'm going to bed, you guys hash it out, I've said my piece.


It's been fun but goodnight all


----------



## wagihghtas (May 6, 2013)

Hi there,
I need to make a quote for a 1200 Sq. feet new house in Ontario. The house is 2 story and half finished basement. with 15 pot lights inside and 10 pot lights outside ( 13feet hight).what is the min. charge for this house including the permit?
Thanks


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

doogie said:


> I do work for a legitimate company 40 hours a week .sometimes 50 hours .and my company wired the house I am installing these fans . And have no problem with me doing side work .I don't want to low ball anybody .But don't to over charge the homeowner .this why I asked the question .sorry to offend any one .


I guess you missed the part where it said this is a PROFESSIONAL Electrical Contractors Forum.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

For an electrician on a side job, you don't have insurance to cover damage during the install or after the install. No Workers' Comp for injuries and you can't write of the cost of the lawyer if you get sued. I have no idea how you enforce payment. To make it worse, some jurisdictions have large fines for unreported work.

On the up-side, the customer will probably save some money.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> I guess you missed the part where it said this is a PROFESSIONAL Electrical Contractors Forum.


Never mind not worth what I was thinking about say


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conflict of Interest. I would be fired!


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

And to finish this thread off .If I worked for a company that did not allow side work I would not do it .


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have my E1 and work for a company. I also do side work when it's available. I see no harm in side work.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

If anyone in my company is doing side work I sure don't know about it. We have plenty of work, offer all kinds of overtime and don't permit side work.

If someone has to do side work, I have to wonder if I'm doing enough to provide for this persons compensation requirement.

I've had a few guys over the years want to go out on their own and started doing side work first while working for me. I don't condone it, but I certainly understand it. Some guys just get the urge to give a try on their own.

There have been a few that I've had long conversations with about going into their own business. One of them calls me every once in a while for advice. He's a good guy and if ever gives his own thing up I'd hire him back in heart beat and he knows it.

It's too bad there are a few that decide to go into their own business doing side work with your material and equipment and have no problem trying to steal your customers. They usually don't make it though.

I believe what goes around comes around.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

doogie said:


> And to finish this thread off .If I worked for a company that did not allow side work I would not do it .


My boss knows I do side work also, however there are 2 BIG differences. First, I am licensed and insured to operate a business and second I would NEVER solicit for work on his time. Whether you want to admit it or not what your doing is f-ed up. Also, you never answered the question of "does your boss know HOW you get your side work" ? All you keep saying is they know I DO side work.


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

Not sure where the OP is from in MD, but in 2 of the counties that we work in it is illegal to do electrical work without a EC license. Even a homeowner has to take a test to do work in his own house. Potential jail time and fines.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

CaptainSparky said:


> Not sure where the OP is from in MD, but in 2 of the counties that we work in it is illegal to do electrical work without a EC license. Even a homeowner has to take a test to do work in his own house. Potential jail time and fines.


What area is this?


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> My boss knows I do side work also, however there are 2 BIG differences. First, I am licensed and insured to operate a business and second I would NEVER solicit for work on his time. Whether you want to admit it or not what your doing is f-ed up. Also, you never answered the question of "does your boss know HOW you get your side work" ? All you keep saying is they know I DO side work.


And collecting copper is wrong also .And Like I said if the place I worked at did not allow it I would not do it.Do you know my boss? So how would you know .


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

doogie said:


> And collecting copper is wrong also .And Like I said if the place I worked at did not allow it I would not do it.Do you know my boss? So how would you know .


Who said anything about copper. I'm not challenging the fact that he lets you guys do side work. I'm only asking as are other members here if he KNOWS HOW you get your customers. But at this point you don't have to answer because of your lack of an answer we already know the answer.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

What is the answer you want?


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

To answer Does he know how We get this side work . I not sure about that .but never knew it made any difference .so maybe I am wrong .and for that I am sorry


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

doogie said:


> What is the answer you want?


Go into work tomorrow and tell your boss that your soliciting work on his dime and then tell us what the answer is.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

doogie said:


> To answer Does he know how We get this side work . I not sure about that .but never knew it made any difference .so maybe I am wrong .and for that I am sorry


Ding ding ding ding. We have a winner. It does make a difference, a huge difference. If you like you job and who you work for I'd suggest looking elsewhere for side work.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Ding ding ding ding. We have a winner. It does make a difference, a huge difference. If you like you job and who you work for I'd suggest looking elsewhere for side work.


So what is the difference .just I know


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

doogie, 
I never answered the original question you asked. The price we get here in metro dc for a fan on existing approved box under 10ft is $218. If you can get that amount, split it with your boss and he will want you to do it all the time!

Heck he may want you to start up a service division for him. He is passing up a big oppourtunity by letting the homes he wires become another contractors future client.
We market to new housing developments and get plenty of new clients because the EC who wired the homes doesn't understand res service. 

That's why you got so much flack from the guys, you may be taking a legit companies opportunity away. 

What ever you do, don't give it away for $60 a fan!!!

Regards


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

doogie said:


> So what is the difference .just I know


The difference is if he knows then more power to you. Get all the side work you want. If he doesn't know then you are getting work for yourself on his dime and potentially from his customers, especially if your in his truck with his name on it. At least 3-4 times a week I have people stop me and ask if I can do this or that or look at this or that. I say" ill give you my bosses number or card and you can call him" what your doing us unethical and shows very poor character.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> The difference is if he knows then more power to you. Get all the side work you want. If he doesn't know then you are getting work for yourself on his dime and potentially from his customers, especially if your in his truck with his name on it. At least 3-4 times a week I have people stop me and ask if I can do this or that or look at this or that. I say" ill give you my bosses number or card and you can call him" what your doing us unethical and shows very poor character.


Do we do have a service dept. The builders give the homeowner a packet with all subs phone numbers .if they want LEGITMENT COMPANY they can call .but they do not want to pay full price for said work .So what do you do let some handyman who knows nothing do the work or someone who knows how to do the job right on the side.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

doogie said:


> Do we do have a service dept. The builders give the homeowner a packet with all subs phone numbers .if they want LEGITMENT COMPANY they can call .but they do not want to pay full price for said work .So what do you do let some handyman who knows nothing do the work or someone who knows how to do the job right on the side.


Your missing the point. So the homeowner knows the name of the company that wired there house, one day they see a truck Across the street with that same EC's name on it so they walk over. " hey I saw your truck and know that you guys wired my house, I need some fans installed can you do it? So you say, " sure I can pass your info along to my boss or I could come in and do it for you after work" or they come over and say " hey I saw your truck and know you guys wired my house, I need some fans installed ASAP could you do it, I don't wanna call your company because I'm cheap and need a good price. Either way, its morally and ethically wrong for you to take this work. And I'm sure you really care about some handyman coming into do it because he isn't an electrician. You see an opportunity to make a quick buck and you took it. Your actually no better than the handyman, he's actually better than you because he didn't poach the work from his boss.


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Your missing the point. So the homeowner knows the name of the company that wired there house, one day they see a truck Across the street with that same EC's name on it so they walk over. " hey I saw your truck and know that you guys wired my house, I need some fans installed can you do it? So you say, " sure I can pass your info along to my boss or I could come in and do it for you after work" or they come over and say " hey I saw your truck and know you guys wired my house, I need some fans installed ASAP could you do it, I don't wanna call your company because I'm cheap and need a good price. Either way, its morally and ethically wrong for you to take this work. And I'm sure you really care about some handyman coming into do it because he isn't an electrician. You see an opportunity to make a quick buck and you took it. Your actually no better than the handyman, he's actually better than you because he didn't poach the work from his boss.


How is it poaching work .if they walked up to truck or house and ask .I do say call the company .But most they want it on the side .and from time to time the punch out man give them the my number .not out to make a quick buck .just tring to make a living in this world like everyone else .I have even had my Forman tell people to talk to us .


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

We will have to agree to disagree .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

doogie said:


> How is it poaching work .if they walked up to truck or house and ask .I do say call the company .But most they want it on the side .and from time to time the punch out man give them the my number .not out to make a quick buck .just tring to make a living in this world like everyone else .I have even had my Forman tell people to talk to us .


It's not especially if its small stuff and your boss isn't even interested ! For small stuff , I bet your boss wouldn't even care ? I used to work for a commercial / industrial company , so when someone that worked in a building I was working in asked if anyone was interested in doing some work at their house , I'd take it , knowing that my boss wouldn't . I didn't solicit anything , they came to me , lol ! Don't lose any sleep over it !


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

I am not.


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't know too many contractors that didn't poach work from old bosses.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> The difference is if he knows then more power to you. Get all the side work you want. If he doesn't know then you are getting work for yourself on his dime and potentially from his customers, especially if your in his truck with his name on it. At least 3-4 times a week I have people stop me and ask if I can do this or that or look at this or that. I say" ill give you my bosses number or card and you can call him" what your doing us unethical and shows very poor character.


No offense joe , but this is dangerous thinking . Nobody is saying to " steal " work away from the boss who is providing for you , but god forbid someday he gets slow as hell and realizes he needs to let guys go . I don't care how well you know him , how friendly you are , or how long you worked there . When work gets slow , employers don't hold on to you because you didn't take a potential side job from them . I realize you're legally ready to go with your own gig , so this wouldn't be as big a deal for you , but towing the company line is good and bad . We're all expendable and replaceable !


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well said drum.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

drumnut08 said:


> No offense joe , but this is dangerous thinking . Nobody is saying to " steal " work away from the boss who is providing for you , but god forbid someday he gets slow as hell and realizes he needs to let guys go . I don't care how well you know him , how friendly you are , or how long you worked there . When work gets slow , employers don't hold on to you because you didn't take a potential side job from them . I realize you're legally ready to go with your own gig , so this wouldn't be as big a deal for you , but towing the company line is good and bad . We're all expendable and replaceable !


I completely understand what your saying and do agree that we are all replaceable. I've been down this road before, been laid off twice, but I'm still loyal and have morals. I am ready to go with my own gig but I can't rely on it to support my family. I have a new born at home and need to be smart. If I started screwing around and looking for work on my bosses dime he wouldn't hesitate to let me go and I'd have to agree with him. It's stupid and immoral. But I guess I'm the crazy one for having good ethics and morals. If I EVER had employees soliciting work on my dime, they wouldn't get a second chance. They would be fired on the spot and no unemployment for them.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I completely understand what your saying and do agree that we are all replaceable. I've been down this road before, been laid off twice, but I'm still loyal and have morals. I am ready to go with my own gig but I can't rely on it to support my family. I have a new born at home and need to be smart. If I started screwing around and looking for work on my bosses dime he wouldn't hesitate to let me go and I'd have to agree with him. It's stupid and immoral. But I guess I'm the crazy one for having good ethics and morals. If I EVER had employees soliciting work on my dime, they wouldn't get a second chance. They would be fired on the spot and no unemployment for them.


I'm not disagreeing with you as I've never tried to work my own deals while working for someone else either . There have been a few circumstances over the years where I've been approached to do work for someone . I'd get their info and number and that's as much time as I spent on it . They were all small residential projects , that my old employer simply didn't do anymore , so he could care less . I think it's a different situation than the OP is dealing with ? Good for you for playing it smart and not going " all in " on your own deal too ! That's the approach I've been taking as well . Slow and steady wins the race .


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> No I don't. Enlighten me.


Not that often you get a MOD as a troll. This is one of those rare times.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

drumnut08 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you as I've never tried to work my own deals while working for someone else either . There have been a few circumstances over the years where I've been approached to do work for someone . I'd get their info and number and that's as much time as I spent on it . They were all small residential projects , that my old employer simply didn't do anymore , so he could care less . I think it's a different situation than the OP is dealing with ? Good for you for playing it smart and not going " all in " on your own deal too ! That's the approach I've been taking as well . Slow and steady wins the race .


I would totally understand if the OP worked for an industrial electrician that didnt do resi work,
but he clearly does resi work.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I charge $19.99 if the customer supplies the self tapping screws.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

for a fan. if the box is already braced my old boss was 119 plus 79 travel fee


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Not that often you get a MOD as a troll. This is one of those rare times.


not often? rare? does that translate into every day when that pompous ass is involved?


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

drumnut08 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you as I've never tried to work my own deals while working for someone else either . There have been a few circumstances over the years where I've been approached to do work for someone . I'd get their info and number and that's as much time as I spent on it . They were all small residential projects , that my old employer simply didn't do anymore , so he could care less . I think it's a different situation than the OP is dealing with ? Good for you for playing it smart and not going " all in " on your own deal too ! That's the approach I've been taking as well . Slow and steady wins the race .


Nobody gets it I am not out asking for this side work . And I do not do a lot of side work I may get to hang a few fans every couple of months .i do not have flyers or cards to hand out .if asked on my bosses DIME I hand them a pen a paper for name and number to call later and get back to work .what is so wrong don't want to little guy make a dollar .you all forget you where little guy one also .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

doogie said:


> Nobody gets it I am not out asking for this side work . And I do not do a lot of side work I may get to hang a few fans every couple of months .i do not have flyers or cards to hand out .if asked on my bosses DIME I hand them a pen a paper for name and number to call later and get back to work .what is so wrong don't want to little guy make a dollar .you all forget you where little guy one also .


I get it and we all do what we have to do to survive . It doesn't sound like you're out to put your boss under either .


----------

